# Ques: Pointing Dish-Anyway to make signal strength show quicker?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

I answer this myself, NOPE! Although tuner 2 seems the better tuner to use (especially if using a different dish/LNB setup), but not by much!! Happy pointing! It's SLOWWWWWWWWWWW, 5+ seconds is really too slow Dish!!!!!!

*(Looking for some way to make signal strength acquisition quicker-722k)*

As an RVer coming from HD DTV, setting up your sat, you could be 'technical' and simply bubble the mount, set the high precision elevation correctly and then just swing lnb (slim-3) from left to right slowly and stop when you see the 101 sat 'green blip-signal strength' Easy-Peesy! Very quick, usually 1 min or so.

Then you had to peak for the Ka sats (99-103), usually a 5-10 min whole job including driving the tent stakes!

The Dish vs DTV diff is that the DTV on-screen signal strength was quick to respond if you were pointing at sat, much much quicker than Dish, as if it was the ONLY thing the rcvr was doing (& rightly so!!), whereas Dish rcvr seems to have to 'figure' out the switch settings (it has them in memory already!) constantly, very slow!

For Dish it usually seems like 'magic', you try and try and try (bubble, then left-right, up-down) and then you get some signal, not at all 'technical', just do until 'loop', we used to call this sort of thing 'FM', F__ing Magic!! It just happens! Quite irritating!

*Anyone know something to make the rcvr to more quickly pick up the sat signal and show it?*

Other than pointing I like Dish better than DTV, but then I care nothing for 3D HD until no glasses are needed! 

PS: Actually the major annoyance for Dish is the fact that timer starts and stops seem to miss begin and ends of shows, never happened (well 1% of the time) with DTV, had to resort to +1min on both ends to not miss shows, annoying!! I assume DTV had more accurate 'real' start/stop times vs clock, seemed to always be perfect, well and the true 14 day epg for DTV.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Best bet is to just buy a stand-alone meter.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

kenglish said:


> Best bet is to just buy a stand-alone meter.


+1 - even a cheap $25 analog meter will help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's absolutely nothing you can do to improve the speed of the DVR. An old beater receiver might register faster.

If you think aiming a DIRECTV Slimline dish is a snap, you're probably not remembering it right.


----------

